# Need advice please



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

So I have gotten 2 mice that needed a place to go. But I have rats at home and can't handle anymore. I took the mice to my preschool as a classroom pet. Well surprise surprise it's a boy and girl who is now pregnant!!! I can not have that many mice or able to care for them. Of course the person who needed me to take them had no clue. Where or who can I call to take them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gothicrats (May 13, 2012)

Search for any rodent rescues nearby. Almost all "pounds" will euthanize rodents/small pets upon drop off. Try advertising on Craigslist and similar places for anybody looking to take in mum and babies.

Of course you could find a reptile keeper...but that seems kind of horrible.


----------

